# Aggressive molly girl?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Last Saturday I had purchased 4 female mollies (gold-dust, silver, 2 marble) as well as a silver male sail-fin molly. While the 5 fish were in the bag after I'd bought them (and on their way home), the two marble girls were constantly nipping at the other three. 

I was with my mother and grandmother, and when we stopped by my gram's place to drop her off, I took the opportunity to separate the mollies into different baggies. The two marbles together, two silvers together, and the gold-dust girl alone. There wasn't anymore nipping. 

I'm assuming the aggression was because of the small space? I've made the mistake of having mollies (2 out of 4 died) before in the past as well as 4 swordtails (all died), in a 5 gallon tank with a rosy barb girl. Before moving the barb into the larger tank, she was the aggressive one. Again, I'm assuming because of the lack of space.

Well, once I got home and put the fish into my 10 gallon tank (cycled, ready to go -- only other type of fish was the rosy barb female), all was fine until a few hours later, one of the marble girls (who I've named Rubble) has been chasing the other fish around the tank if they got too close to her, but she hasn't hung around in one particular area. She may be pregnant, but if she is, she's not very far along. Pebble, the other marble girl, is much more docile this time around (and also relatively pregnant, I believe). 

There are a few plants (2 small live plants, 2 fake plants) as well as a fake rock-formation with a hiding place beneath/inside it. I've also got a small heater submerged to keep the tank water warm. Even with all this, there's still plenty of swim-space in the tank. 

Does anyone know why Rubble is being aggressive towards my other mollies?


EDIT:

I've been watching Rubble and the others for the past few hours on and off, and she doesn't seem to be chasing the other fish anymore. I'll keep an eye on her, but for now, she's been minding her own. 

I also forgot to mention that she does not become aggressive around feeding time.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've also a second question. Just yesterday I purchased 2 african dwarf frogs and added them into my community tank with the mollies and rosy barb. 

Now, I've read around online, and it appears as though mollies prefer brackish water, and rosy barb's don't necessarily mind it. So that's all good, but can the dwarf frogs tolerate the salt water? Or should I move them into a separate tank? Again, there's plenty of swim-space and places to hide.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've already found the answer to my second question. Turns out AFD's cannot tolerate salinity in their tank water. I'm going to move them into their own separate tank within the week, before adding aquarium salt for my mollies.

Also, Rubble has not been chasing/nipping any of the other fish since I last posted here.

Can a moderator please delete this topic?


----------

